# Coexisting Power Sources



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have this new 18.8v 10 amp power supply which I now want to wire into my four lane track. The track is currently wired with 4 Aurora power packs (20v or 22v), one for each lane (and isolated from each other).

My question is: can I safely wire in the new power supply without removing the existing wires which run from the power pack to the controllers and terminal tracks? In other words, can I leave the old power packs wired in and just add in the new power supply? It's a small job to remove the old wires, but if I can leave them wired in, I would have the option of running on either 18.8 volts or the higher voltage.

The existing power packs would not be plugged in while the new power supply is powered, and vise-versa.

I'm guessing this wouldn't be a problem, but I want to check first.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not an electical engineer but I would be concerned if the one or the other power sources would damage the other when in use? Since they'd be commonly connect to the same circuit, maybe if you added an Isolator of sometype to seperate the power sources from each other, that way you could disengage the common circuit between each source while still feeding the track. Just a thought.  rr


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If I only had the four Aurora packs and I jumpered all the positive terminals and then all the negative terminals, I wouldn't have a problem (I think this increases the amps but keeps the voltage the same as any one pack). I would basically have one power source which split out to powered all four lanes.

Now, if I simply add the new power source (without touching the exisiting wires), I would in essance be connecting all four power packs together via the terminal(s) on the new supply. However, since the Aurora packs would be unplugged, I'm thinking the power would flow to each pack and then terminate at the terminals.

At least I think so. Does anyone know for sure?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Splurge a little and get yourself a double-pole double-throw (DPDT) switch, with or without center off. Simple and elegant.

For example: 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062537&CAWELAID=107592448

http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm/terms/14639/cartLogFrom/froogle

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2TPE4?cm_mmc=Google Base-_-Electrical-_-Switches-_-2TPE4

http://www.thefind.com/garden/info-dpdt-heavy-duty-toggle-switch

Ignore the momentary action ones!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Splurge a little and get yourself a double-pole double-throw (DPDT) switch, with or without center off. Simple and elegant.


Splurge a little!!! You forget to whom you are speaking! If the CAA (Cheapskate Association of America) ever found out I splurged on something, they would strip me of my Grand designation and throw me out of the organization! LOL

I can see where these switches would be useful. I would need four of them and have to mount them somewhere accessable. It would be an elegant way to seperate all the power sources if I choose to go this route.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What was that old addage about measuring twice and cutting once for carpenters? Similar in this application, you can spend it now or spend two times as much of it later to get where you wanted or needed to be. Take your time and think it through. You may spend a little more up front doing it like you want and the right way to start, but you'll save alot more than trying to fix the cost cutting/short cut you might try on your first go round. Been there and yeah, I did it.  rr


----------

